# Can rabbits eat cordyline plants??



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just noticed my rabbit tucking into mine :


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Shouldn't that read SHOULD rabbits eat Cordyline plants......cos in your case obviously they have!!! :lol:

have a look on rabbit rehome, there's quite a few plants lists on there, its not something I have ever been asked before haha


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I heard something crunching and thought what is she eating? And realised it was the dried up leaves at the bottom of the plant!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Depends on what species it is. Some are, some arent.

I would stop them, just in case.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Gosh. Haven't a clue.

I would move them out of reach, orinto another room.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i believe they are safe for rabbits to eat


----------



## fesixunderground (Apr 14, 2013)

Ivy ate half my butterfly palm. She was fine but I moved it because its probably not a good thing and perhaps she was just lucky and secondly I didnt want her murdering all my houseplants!


----------

